# Velleman IR break beam kit



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Howdy all,

So I just successfully built my first IR break beam kit. The Velleman (IR Kit MK120). 

Since this seems to be a pretty common kit among haunters, I have two quick questions for those who have used it.

1. How long does the kit run on 9-volt batteries? I'm guessing the transmitter probably runs out before the receiver... yes? (Hmm, that's a double question. So I guess I have three.)

2. For those who have used wall-warts, where have you found reliable voltage? I read somewhere in these pages to be sure and check your wall wart voltage with a multimeter, because they often put out way more than specified. Sure enough, the 9-V wall wart I tested put out something like 15 V. I don't want to blow this thing up! Heh. So, I'd love to hear where/how you found some good wall warts. 

Thanks! Really looking forward to hands-free haunting this year. 

Dave


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

Putting out a high voltage like that means that it is not only unregulated but unfiltered as well. Looking at the on-line schematics, there doesn't appear to be a regulator on either the transmitter or the receiver, so you are going to have to add both if you want to use that wall-wart. It probably would work OK with a regulator, but certainly not without a filter cap.

I would say to make your life easy and use 9V batteries.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm a complete noob, but I thought Amperage was the real thing to work with. Again, I'm no electrical pro.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Yes, the 9-V batteries sound by far the easiest. Has anybody else used them and can give a rough guesstimate on how long the batteries last? I'll probably do a field test soon and run the batteries into the ground. Just thought I'd check first to see if anybody can speak from experience. I co-run a fundraiser haunt (charged admission) and hate the idea of batteries running out during the night. 

Thanks for your responses, btw. And goneferal, I'm an electronics noob as well. As such, Pshort, I'm afraid I couldn't even follow what you said about filter caps. Sounds like I'd better use batteries if I don't want to blow something up! 

Dave


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

Use a regulated power supply such as this one.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Glad to hear you had success building your kits. I wasted 2 of them, they didn't work after building them. Oh well, not too much invested in them.


----------



## bylogic (Oct 22, 2010)

I built two of these but I can't get the range over 2ft. What kinda range are you guys getting?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I got 4 feet on mine any further and it triggers


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

I haven't yet pushed it beyond work desk range, around 3 feet. Works pretty well, though. However, I have designed my prop controller to have a secondary trigger (manual push-button) just in case the Velleman kit breaks during the night. There's a lot of circuitry in there, and any one thing could make the whole thing stop working. 

With that precaution in place, I'm optimistic the Velleman will save me a lot of hassle this year. Going to build six or seven.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I used a bunch of them last year. They worked great. I mixed them in with the pressure mat switches I use. I actually put down some fake pressure mat switches to keep them guessing.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

5artist5 said:


> I used a bunch of them last year. They worked great. I mixed them in with the pressure mat switches I use. I actually put down some fake pressure mat switches to keep them guessing.


Ha! That's awesome. I love it! Nothing like a classic fake-out.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Three to four feet is about all I could manage with mine as well. Lights on, lights off, both units in tubes or out of tubes, fresh batteries, old batteries...didn't really seem to matter.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Before you give up on em, I'd try a high output IR led like this one

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062565

You can probably get rid of the 82 ohm current limiting resistor or replace it with a smaller value (56 or 47 ohms) to get higher output from the IR Leds.

A small plastic lens can help focus the beam also, should get you a few more feet. Also, a smoke color lens from an old tv remote will help block visible light.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Replace the light side of it with a small laser?


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> Replace the light side of it with a small laser?


Would work but it looks like they are pulsing the leds, very common for IR break beams to eliminate interference from other light sources.


----------

